# Libyan rebels short on cash



## QC (May 28, 2011)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...oney-running-out/story-e6frf7jx-1226064864032

THE new rebel administration in Libya has warned it is fast running out of money because countries that promised financial aid have not come through.

Ali Tarhouni, the rebel finance minister, complained that many countries that pledged aid have instead sent a string of businessmen looking for contracts from the oil-rich country.

"They are very vocal in terms of (offering financial) help, but all that we have seen is that they are ... looking for business," Mr Tarhouni said.

He recently returned to Benghazi, the rebel bastion, from a trip overseas to drum up aid that included a visit to Rome where the contact group on Libya promised to set up a fund to speedily help finance the rebel administration.
k even our friends do not understand the urgency of the situation. Either they don't understand, or they don't care," he said
Mr Tarhouni emphasised that the rebels' National Transitional Council will be signing no long-term contracts. While the rebel administration will honour previously signed contracts, he indicated a new democratically elected government might do otherwise.

"Right now, I am not going to sign any contract that has any consequences for the future of Libya, with the exception of what I need in terms of food, medicine, fuel," he said.


----------



## mike_cos (May 29, 2011)

why not organize a collection....


----------



## RackMaster (May 29, 2011)

I heard on the news this past week that most western gov'ts are trying to "free" up some of the frozen assets to be monitored by the IMF and funnelled to the rebels.  Since in essence it's the money of the Libyan people.  Hopefully they can sort that out soon.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 29, 2011)

Yep, sorry, the only groups in that part of the world who are receiving any substatial funding are the ones that promise to fight Westerners.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 3, 2011)

The rebels no longer believe and deal with the colonel...
According to various sources Gaddafi was seeking an agreement with the rebels. Who,disillusioned, they understood that U.S. and NATO do not want more involvement. And,facing the prospect of never failing to deliver a fatal blow to the regime, they felt the talks the most acceptable solution. As we had guessed, the Libyan conflict seems still quite far from a solution, peaceful or military trauma. The stalemate continues we are talking about for weeks and now the only thing moving is the mass of workers in sub-Saharan forced to leave Libya in flames and seek refuge and hope in Lampedusa. For the rest of the battle between loyalists and rebels has been some defections (at least three senior officers have recently deserted the regular army) and fighting do not seem to be favorable to either the victory contenders.

Credible Israeli sources tell us that some days are ongoing meetings between the colonel and his party political / military trials of dialogue that could lead to a solution is not cruel within two weeks of secret talks. The spearhead of this new policy of dialogueis the head of the intelligence services of Qaddafi, Abdullah Sanousi, former architect of the latest cease-fire. This prompted the Prime Minister Al Baghdadi Mahmoudi to senda letter to world leaders calling for international monitoring of the ceasefire and to affirm that the regime is ready to begin talks with the rebels, amnesty for political prisoners, torewrite the Constitution and create a new form of government. A series of unexpected openings and vast scope, but with a conditio sine qua non: first they must stop the fighting. Moreover, of the good intentions, is never named nor the hypothesis of a Qaddafi his retirement from political life.


----------

